# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Oral Cycle: Anavar only no PCT

## JuiceItSafe

Age: 20
Body weight: 145
BF: 9%
Height: 5'7''
Training: More than 2 years. Im going to do a hypertrophy-specific training during the cycle

Morning: Eggs, Oats, Protein shake, rice meal with meat and veggies
(where can i buy liquid egg whites?)
Preworkout: (30 mins before) Chicken Breast Sandwich and a protein shake
Postworkout: Protein shake and another meal
Meals: at least 5 times a day - rice, eggs, fruit/veggies, meat (beef, chicken, pig or tuna usually)
Before Bed: Slow acting protein shake, milk and oats

Supplements on hand: ON whey, ON Serious mass, sylimarin tablets (thrice a day for the liver), multi-vit capsules, creatine tabs

Goal intake: 2800 to 3500 cals, at least 170g protein
Goal bf%: as much as possible, keep same bf%
Goal weight: gain at least 6 pounds of quality muscle

Cycle: 30 mg a day for 7 weeks (20 mg in the morning 10 mg night)

reason for low dosage:
- NO PCT required
- very very low HPTA suppression at this dosage http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxandrolone
- im not in a rush to have big gains at once 

Comments suggestion please!  :Big Grin: 

Before:

----------


## T-MOS

Dumb idea, too young to be compromising all the natural test you have running through you now !!

anavar very weak but still suppressive

5'7 and ONLY 140-- you could easily put on 30lbs NATURALLY before ever needing steroids IF you would get your diet right

Good luck with your NO PCT cycle

----------


## Hunter

Poor diet and training is the reason your unhappy with your gains. I actually do believe you can have very good oral cycles and I would include anavar in a oral only cycle but not at that low dose, no pct, age and low body weight. If you really want to acheive your goals then you need forget about your "cycle" and I use that term loosly and head into the diet and workout forums.

----------


## seriousmass

you should give this is a little more thought. 

... I wouldn't run that doses that low... and I wouldn't even run the cycle right off the bat... and even with var I'd run just nolva for a couple of weeks, to ensure recovery, especially since you're 20, and don't want to be compromising your natural test...

----------


## Darksyde

if you are not in a rush why not proceed along the natural route, as the gains made naturally are easier to maintain and your body will continue to be in homestasis throughout? hormone rollercoasters definately have a down side and the reasons not to subject yourself to them until you are in your mid to later 20's are many.

----------


## JuiceItSafe

> Dumb idea, too young to be compromising all the natural test you have running through you now !!


natural test will not compromise.. its ANAVAR 
http://www.steroid.com/Anavar.php

----------


## jimmyinkedup

believe what you want - but anavar is suppressive...while your 20mg/day dose is low- too low imo....well whatever ..if i had to do a single compound oral only it would prob be var or tbol. No offense - you cycle imo is almost a why bother bro ... esp at 20 yrs old.....

----------


## JuiceItSafe

> you should give this is a little more thought. 
> 
> ... I wouldn't run that doses that low... and I wouldn't even run the cycle right off the bat... and even with var I'd run just nolva for a couple of weeks, to ensure recovery, especially since you're 20, and don't want to be compromising your natural test...



okay, then i guess ill increase the dosage to 30 mgs ED then clomid after

From what i've read your also 20. Im in this for the same reasons as you bro, besides im using anavar , safest stuff for natural test.

----------


## BBronco

quite ironic how ur name is 'juice it safe' IMO lol

----------


## Reed

> quite ironic how ur name is 'juice it safe' IMO lol


was thinking the same damn thing

20 yrs old

145lbs

you have high school kids and girls that probably can out lift you. i'd be ashamed if i went on steroids this soon.....

put a little bit of work in.... damn....

----------


## NewMuscle83

I've done a var only cycle for 7 weeks, at 80mg ED and I barely got results. with 30mg a day the only results you'll see is shortage in cash. Nothing else. And this is not coming from some internet profile, this is coming from real life experience. Honestly, if you insist on running it, at least do it right, and dose at 60-80mg ED. Also, I personally did not get shut down, nor did I really need PCT, I did it anyways though. Everyone is different, so I suggest running clomid or nolva for at least 2 weeks after.

----------


## skitz1

I'd definitely say everyone is different because I ran Anavar on a cutting cycle with clen , running it 30mg a day for 4 weeks and 40mg a day for 4 weeks and put on 7 pounds lean mass. I'm currently running anavar at 50mg a day along side deca and test-e, and saw very noticeable results during the first 4 weeks. I've gained 8 pounds and added half an inch onto my arms and made some very good strength gains. The deca and test still haven't fully kicked in yet.

The general concensus is high doses, but just thought I'd give me input from lower dose experience. Everyone will differ.

----------


## Big

OP, what exactly is your goal weight/bf%?

----------


## The Deuce

> Age: 20
> Body weight: 145
> BF: 9%
> Height: 5'7''
> Training: More than 2 years. Im going to do a hypertrophy-specific training during the cycle
> 
> Morning: Eggs, Oats, Protein shake, rice meal with meat and veggies
> (where can i buy liquid egg whites?)
> Preworkout: (30 mins before) Chicken Breast Sandwich and a protein shake
> ...


YOUR NAME IS JUICEITSAFE... but yet you have no clue with what you are about to do to your endocrine system. EDUCATE BEFORE YOU MEDICATE MAN!!.. IMO i think ur lazy... and arent putting enough effort into doing things naturally... so obviously ... you are going to do whatever you want to do... it's a waste at that dose.. so if you are going to do it bump it to 80mgs ED for 6-8 weeks. Then at the end of it all... NOLVA would be a better choice IMO for a PCT than CLOMID... but you should run A Nolva/Clomid Mix just to be extra safe... do it right man... it's a stupid IDEA... this is your endocrine system... messin with that can create ERECTILE PROBLEMS FOR LIFE... but if you are willing to risk it ... then go for it... we can't stop you. 20-30mgs will not yeild any results and shut your HPTA off anyways so might as well give it to 'er right. DO 80 mgs per a day if you want the full benefit man.... IM SERIOUS.

----------


## JuiceItSafe

Im currently in day 3.. yesterday, I got serious indigestion.

I wanted to take a dump but i couldnt. Same thing happened this morning.

The cause could either be the steroid or the protein shakes. however, ive been taking protein shakes before releasing the stool with ease.

after taking oxandrolone, im having difficulty releasing stool.

I gained a pound so far, but most likely thats a pound of dung i gained.

im considering lowering dosage to 20mg from 30mg, 10mg morning 10 mg night
it seems that my stomach isnt friendly to this steroid


its kind of ironic because i eat alot of fibrous food like Fruits veggies and oats. My stomach never reacted this way before.

----------


## Gaspari1255

^Please just stop this whole "cycle"

----------


## alpmaster

Dude, you are not 9% BF. You're like 12% at least... and it looks like you have gyno in your right nipple (our left). 

Please learn how to eat, train, and rest... you're magic pill isn't doing anything.

----------


## JuiceItSafe

gyno!? but i never injected test before and my nipples dont ache

... anyway, yeah i guess i should stop the cycle. its really effin up my stomach

----------


## Legendkiller00

Is it hard to pick up anavar online the good stuff

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Dude, you are not 9% BF. You're like 12% at least... and it looks like you have gyno in your right nipple (our left). 
> 
> Please learn how to eat, train, and rest... you're magic pill isn't doing anything.


noticed the same thing...any gyno problems as a teen?

also agree that you should quit now...eat/lift/sleep and think

----------

